# Santry omniplex 5 euro tickets



## finbar (15 Nov 2006)

Santry omniplex are doing 5 euro online bookings at
www.omniplex.ie


----------



## Thorn (16 Nov 2006)

great deal but for some bloody reason i cant book anything! Whats up?


----------



## Thorn (20 Nov 2006)

I'm fuming!

Tried to book these online for the advertised price of €5 and it wouldn't let me! It would however let me buy them for the normal price!

When i went to the cinema last nite the ticket machines were broken so i had to queue up anywya to collect them and when i told the girl that we had tried to buy them for ther advertised €5 on the internet she told me the server was down! "Eh no...i had no problem buying them for the dearer price". Got a sorry but no refund!

Complete joke!


----------



## brodiebabe (20 Nov 2006)

I was able to book them once about 3 weeks ago.  Since then I can't.


----------



## A_b (20 Nov 2006)

they've been doing the same for the omniplex in Mahon Point, Cork for the last few months. Great offer. Now if only the popcorn tubs would be a reasonable price.


----------



## momomo (20 Nov 2006)

tried to book these tickets for loads of films and it didnt work.  Out of approx 5/6 different films it worked once.


----------



## Seagull (20 Nov 2006)

I tried earlier today. The movies all showed the €5 offer for online booking, but then had a price of €7, as well as a 50c handling fee. That combination makes it 50% higher than the advertised price.


----------



## Thorn (20 Nov 2006)

If you ask me its a complete case of false advertising! I'm so annoyed by it that i wrote a letter of complaint this morning! Not expecting an answer though!

You would think with the opening of a new cinema 10 minutes away they would take better care of their customers!


----------



## orka (20 Nov 2006)

I booked no problem to see Casino Royale last Saturday - €5.50 each including 50c booking fee.


----------



## brodiebabe (20 Nov 2006)

orka said:


> I booked no problem to see Casino Royale last Saturday - €5.50 each including 50c booking fee.


 
I tried to book Casino Royale on Sunday - could not do it....


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 Nov 2006)

I was well pissed off, too... 
Anyone mind if I post them a link to this thread?


----------



## extopia (20 Nov 2006)

Looks fine to me. When you get to the ticket choosing page there's a Special Internet Price category of €5 showing up every time...


----------



## momomo (21 Nov 2006)

Yea shows up for every show, but go in and try and book it, its a different story then


----------



## Thorn (21 Nov 2006)

DrMoriarty said:


> I was well pissed off, too...
> Anyone mind if I post them a link to this thread?


 
Go ahead! i mentioned that i had posted here in my complaint email. Maybe if they have a few people complaining they will fix the situation!


----------



## extopia (21 Nov 2006)

I tested this and got to the stage of entering credit card number. No problems. I use the Safari browser on a mac.

Perhaps it's a browser problem. Have you tried different browsers?


----------



## momomo (21 Nov 2006)

i have put my credit card details many a time and hit enter, and it comes up as an error, nothing to do with browser.  It has worked only once.


----------



## extopia (21 Nov 2006)

So you've tried different browsers then?


----------



## momomo (21 Nov 2006)

Ive tried it on many different computers, and many of my friends also are having the same problem.
you can get all the way to purchasing your tickets, put in your credit cards, press enter and it says that there is a problem with processing,  There is no problem purchasing a full price ticket though, which i have had to do on many occasion


----------



## foxylady (21 Nov 2006)

momomo said:


> Ive tried it on many different computers, and many of my friends also are having the same problem.
> you can get all the way to purchasing your tickets, put in your credit cards, press enter and it says that there is a problem with processing, There is no problem purchasing a full price ticket though, which i have had to do on many occasion


 

I have just tried it now to book for saturday and it works. It gives the full price option of 9 euro but then below there is the option of sepcial internet price 5 euro.


----------



## momomo (21 Nov 2006)

yes it gives the option for 5euro tickets, im not disputing that. Everytime I have tried to book these 5 euro tickets (all bar once), the option has come up, and ive gone through all the steps to be told that there is a problem processing.  In the same session I have then been able to book the 9 euro tickets


----------



## brodiebabe (21 Nov 2006)

momomo said:


> yes it gives the option for 5euro tickets, im not disputing that. Everytime I have tried to book these 5 euro tickets (all bar once), the option has come up, and ive gone through all the steps to be told that there is a problem processing.


 
This is the exact situation that has happened to me


----------

